
Show HN: 12 Days of Christmas for Techies - alexellisuk
https://blog.alexellis.io/your-12-days-of-tech-christmas/
======
lowpro
Honestly I hope most techies actually use the holidays for... holiday things.
These are great and seem like a lot of fun! However, I can't imagine another
industry where people take twelve days off to improve their work skills.

